# New member



## sfsf (24/11/21)

Hi everyone.

I am sfsf. Based in the far end of the East Rand.

Not new to vaping, but new to trying new things with my dropper and RTA.

Looking forward to meeting up with new folks and learning more about my one vice.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## vicTor (24/11/21)

sfsf said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I am sfsf. Based in the far end of the East Rand.
> 
> ...



welcome

check this out
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/jhb-vape-meet-18-december-2021.t74638/

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru (24/11/21)

Welcome to the community @sfsf!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## NecroticAngel (24/11/21)

Welcome to the madhouse!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Mzr (24/11/21)

Welcome @sfsf

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (24/11/21)

Welcome @sfsf !!!

Hope you packed lunch, because you are here for the long haul!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Phill (24/11/21)

Welcome to the forum @sfsf , loads of information and good advise on all things vaping related right here!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance (8/4/22)

sfsf said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I am sfsf. Based in the far end of the East Rand.
> 
> ...


Greetings

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (8/4/22)

Welcome @sfsf 

Enjoy your stay
We have a great place and we are lucky to have so many experienced and helpful Vapers here 

Feel free to ask questions as you go along

Reactions: Like 3


----------

